# Pic



## Road Dog (Jul 2, 2013)

My latest attempt at taking a good pic of this really dark Mrs. S.A Allen's bottle. I'll get it sooner or later.[8|]


----------



## Dugout (Jul 2, 2013)

Real pretty Rory!


----------



## epackage (Jul 2, 2013)

Nice pic brother, that's a beauty...


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 2, 2013)

That has to be THE bottle that if you didn't know better you'd think was a repro. Amazing they would choose that color as a more standard color.
 The pic looks great!!


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Jul 2, 2013)

Fantastic bottle, love the color.


----------



## ORE552 (Jul 2, 2013)

Beautiful bottle!


----------



## sandchip (Jul 3, 2013)

A real beauty, Rory!


----------



## Road Dog (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks Ya'll.


----------



## GACDIG (Jul 4, 2013)

Pretty bottle but it looks like it has been cooked.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 4, 2013)

> Pretty bottle but it looks like it has been cooked.


Of the 20 or so I've seen, they're almost all that color.


----------



## Road Dog (Jul 4, 2013)

I can very the color depending on the light and the angle. Not cooked for sure. These have been well documented in these puce colors.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 4, 2013)

Very Nice! but are you sure that's not nuked? [8D]


----------



## Road Dog (Jul 4, 2013)

[] Very sure


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jul 4, 2013)

I have an amber allens, puce is perty


----------



## Road Dog (Jul 5, 2013)

Nice bottle. I was after a Gold Amber one on feebay and lost.[]


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 5, 2013)

that's the problem with people nuking bottles. After people see so many modified bottles they start to question authentic odd colored bottles. That one looks more amethyst than puce. These bottles often occur in deep amethyst. I guess some people may call it a purple puce.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 5, 2013)

> I have an amber allens,


That was the other color. I don't include varying shades of the purplish. I just can't explain slight differences.
 Computer monitors aren't capable of accurate portrayal and it can vary.
 Nothing beats in hand and the buyer makes up they're own mind.


----------

